# Synapse



## DonMac (Feb 18, 2019)

Two questions
would it be possible to change my mechanical disk brakes to hydraulic on my Synapse?
Whats the largest size tire that would fit? I’m thinking moving up a couple sizes from the 25’s

thanks,
Don


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

DonMac said:


> Two questions
> would it be possible to change my mechanical disk brakes to hydraulic on my Synapse?
> Whats the largest size tire that would fit? I’m thinking moving up a couple sizes from the 25’s
> 
> ...


You didn't say what year your Synapse is. Not sure about the brakes, but I'm pretty sure you can fit up to 30mm tires in the disc version of the Synapse.


----------



## Guido68 (Feb 11, 2015)

Although the thread is not fresh, how about upgrading the brakes to TRP 
HY/RD (mechanical activated but hydraulic operated). My preference to avoid converting a frame design for bowden cables to a hydraulic brake system?
Cheers, Guido


----------

